# Protest Prop 8, Nov 15th, nationwide



## mshollyk (Sep 24, 2002)

Find the protest location in your city.

and SPREAD THE WORD!!!!!!!!


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)




----------



## mamimapster (Oct 27, 2004)

I posted this in queer parenting too, but happy to post here and bump it up!


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## kapatasana (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm planning on attending.


----------



## bjorker (Jul 25, 2005)

We'll be at the Seattle event.







:


----------



## angela&avery (May 30, 2002)

for some reason i cant see locations?


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angela&avery* 
for some reason i cant see locations?

Try this:

http://jointheimpact.wetpaint.com/?t=anon


----------



## VisionaryMom (Feb 20, 2007)

We will be at the Lexington, Ky event tomorrow.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

I'll be at the Syracuse event!


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Did you take pictures? Did you take your kids?

Tell your story!

Dd nine year old ds and I had a good time. I'm really bad at estimating the size of crowds. There were anywhere from 500 to 1000 people at Sacramento City Hall. A woman with a great voice sang "You Don't Own Me". At noon we marched around City Hall (What do we want: *Equality!* When do we want it? *Now!*)

There was a sad group of maybe 12 Anti gay marriage folk across the street. I faced them and held up my "What's it to You??" sign.

Lots of cops on motor cycles, and much to my 13 y.o. dd's delight, at least 5 cops on horses.


----------



## ErikaG (Nov 12, 2005)

We went in Orlando Florida-me, DH and our six and a half month old daughter. We had shirts (a onesie for the baby) and signs, and it was a larger crowd than I'd expected. We got a lot of "thank you for being here" from people.

There were two people holding up "Yes on 2" signs (Proposition 2 was the anti same sex marriage/anti domestic partnership amendment on the ballot in Florida.) They were quietly and gently surrounded by people from our group, and the police said nothing, and did nothing. They left...and eventually came back, but the same thing happened-they were surrounded.

I really and truly expected more counter-protesters, and was pleased with the fact that so few turned out.

I haven't gotten a chance to look at or upload my pictures, but we'll see if there are any worth saving. I know people took a few of us.


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

I missed it. Is there anything else I can do? Would letters to CA congresspeople matter coming from another state?


----------



## SophieKate (Nov 10, 2008)

I went to the one in Miami Beach FL with dh and my bestfriend. It was my first protest and it was amazing. We had about 500 people turn out and the mayor spoke. There was a lot of positive feedback from people passing by in cars and there was only one person there opposing.


----------



## Unoppressed MAMA Q (Jun 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErikaG* 

There were two people holding up "Yes on 2" signs (Proposition 2 was the anti same sex marriage/anti domestic partnership amendment on the ballot in Florida.) They were quietly and gently surrounded by people from our group, and the police said nothing, and did nothing. They left...and eventually came back, but the same thing happened-they were surrounded.


Great! Wish we'd done that...


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

i only wish that all the people who have come out to protest the passing of prop 8 had made as much noise in the weeks leading up to november 4th. maybe the results would have been different.


----------

